# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Հումանիտար և հասարակական գիտություններ > Տնտեսագիտություն, տնտեսություն >  Հայաստանի վրա մե՞ծ էր տնտեսական ճգնաժամի ազդեցությունը:

## Gev_Madrigal

Նշեք ԱՅՈ կամ ՈՉ:

----------


## Արիացի

Չէ, դու հաստատ Ահարոն Ադիբեկյանի հետ կապ ունես:

----------

Katka (09.02.2010), ministr (10.02.2010), PetrAni (10.02.2010)

----------


## Katka

> Նշեք ԱՅՈ կամ ՈՉ:


դժվարանում եմ պատասխանել: Կարելի է դահլիճի օգնությանը դիմել :Jpit:

----------


## A.r.p.i.

Ինչի? էդ Հայաստանը երբ էր տնտեսական ճգնաժամից դուրս եկել? :Jpit:

----------

ministr (10.02.2010)

----------


## Askalaf

> Ինչի? էդ Հայաստանը երբ էր տնտեսական ճգնաժամից դուրս եկել?


_Երևի թե ճիշտ կլինի գրեք._

Էդ ե՞րբ է Հայաստանը դուրս եկել տնտեսական ճգնաժամից, որ նման հարցում եք դրել։

----------


## Artgeo

Խի՞, ե՞րբ էր մտել  :Shok:

----------


## Yeghoyan

բյուջերի նախորդ տարվա տվյալներն ասեք, մեկ էլ էս տարվա պլանավորածը, կասեմ ինչքան մեծ էր, կամ չէր :Smile:

----------


## Artgeo

> բյուջերի նախորդ տարվա տվյալներն ասեք, մեկ էլ էս տարվա պլանավորածը, կասեմ ինչքան մեծ էր, կամ չէր


 նկարած թվեր գումարած/հանած նկարած թվեր = հանրահաշվորեն անլուծելի խնդիր

անկախ կալկուլյատորի սեփականատիրոջից  :Think:

----------


## Katka

Տեսնես կառավարությունը գիտի էս հարցի պատասխանը :Think: , իսկ եթե լուրջ շինարարությունները սառեցվել են, իսկ տրանսֆերտները կրճատվել, որովհետեւ դրսում էլ ճգնաժամ է, իսկ դրանք մեր բյուջեի եկամտային մասն են ապահովում, իսկ ծախսային մասը անթիվ անհամար գրպաներն են: Տխուր է :Bad:

----------


## Yeghoyan

> նկարած թվեր գումարած/հանած նկարած թվեր = հանրահաշվորեն անլուծելի խնդիր
> 
> անկախ կալկուլյատորի սեփականատիրոջից


 չէ, հնարավոր չի, եթե հաշվի առնենք, որ կալկուլյատորի սեփականատերը Լենդրուշնա, ուրեմն էդ վերևի նկարած թվերի վրա կարա շատ մեծ ազդեցություն ունենա հենց Լենդրուշի կողմից լուծվող խնդրի պատասխանը :Wink:

----------


## Dayana

*Մոդերատորական: Թեման տեղափոխվում է Տանտեսագիտություն բաժին, իսկ նախորդ բոլոր անլուրջ գրառումները ջնջվել և/կամ խմբագրվել են: Մնացեք թեմայի շրջաակներում:*

----------


## Katka

Չէ, բայց ես համաձայն չեմ, որ Տնտեսագիտության բաժինը զիբիլի վեդրոյի դերը տանի :Jpit:

----------

davidus (11.02.2010)

----------


## Dayana

*Մոդերատորական: Պարզվեց, որ նման թեմա Ակումբում արդեն իսկ կա: Այ թեման փակվում է: Շարունակեք քննարկումներն այստեղ:*

----------

davidus (11.02.2010), Katka (10.02.2010)

----------

